# Which brokers offer CFDs on small caps?



## imforforex (1 August 2011)

Hi

I'm a fairly active trader, maily stocks but recently breaking into the CFD world particularly in small caps, however I can't find a broker that offers them on many small cap ASX stocks.

Any suggestions??

Anyone else trying their hand at small cap CFD trading?

imforforex


----------



## notting (1 August 2011)

*Re: Where to find more CFDs!?*

www.fpmarkets.com.au are the best I have found


----------



## skc (1 August 2011)

*Re: Where to find more CFDs!?*



notting said:


> www.fpmarkets.com.au are the best I have found




Is it really a CFD when they ask for 100% initial margin, and then charge you interest on the full position size? Hmmm...


----------



## notting (1 August 2011)

*Re: Where to find more CFDs!?*

Well yes. You pay interest on a percentage of any position according to how much they will allow you to leverage. They offer heaps of stocks and the trading costs ara small, you can short too. They got many money magazine awards. I use them. Good service too.


----------



## skc (1 August 2011)

*Re: Where to find more CFDs!?*



notting said:


> Well yes. *You pay interest on a percentage of any position according to how much they will allow you to leverage. *They offer heaps of stocks and the trading costs ara small, you can short too. They got many money magazine awards. I use them. Good service too.




Are you sure?

Every CFD provider I know of charge interest based on the full position size, regardless of the margin requirement.


----------

